# Critter Nation - Double or Single?



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello all!

Well, as I anticipate the arrival of my two boys... and looking at cages (I currently have one of those "Rat Deluxe Homes" from Petco...), I'm now wondering if I should get a Double Critter Nation or Single?

While a Single is less expensive, I sure do like how spacious the Double is!  

But I'm wondering if it's overkill for just two boy rats (I won't be getting more...I don't um....THINK? LOL)?

I also like that I can place them in the upper level while I clean the lower level and vice versa?

I'm also considering Bass for the pans...as I like the idea of the higher sides?

Any advice would be great!  Thank you so much!
Ted


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

I got the double for my 2 girls and they really appreciate the space. The bigger the better, if you arent bothered by the funds


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Bea and thanks for responding.  Yes, I'm feeling the same way. They may very well live like princes in the huge mansion of space!


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, I decided on the double. 

This morning, however, I woke up to see that Amazon had the price increase by $20! Yikes. I was very disappointed.

However, on a lark, I thought I would call Amazon to let them know that while I understand price increases, I was disappointed to see that it went up 10% overnight! The lady was helpful and said, "Let me see what I can do."

She came back on a bit later to say that I could buy the item at the current price. She would send me an email that stated that she would refund the cage $22 once it shipped to me. 

It goes to show you...sometimes calling and speaking to somebody directly can help.

So now I excitedly wait for my cage...and hope that my Dad and I don't kill ourselves assembling it!  (I told him to bring a rubber mallet!)


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Depends on how active your boys are.. Younger males tend to be higher in energy, though I doubt they still compare to females (in general). I'm just squirming to upgrade to a DCN (from my SCN) as my girls are CRAZY active - to the point where my youngest has completely chewed through their bottom pan. 

-- Edited

Oops, didnt see the update. That's so awesome! I'm so envious~ XD Post pics of your new cage once you get it set up! <3


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I would start them in half the double... Just use the solid pan in the top. Then, once they are confident, you can let them into the bottom level as well. I have 3 females in one now and I only have them in the top. I intend to allow them access to the bottom level when I combine their mischief with the other group of girls I have. 

I like having the cage split for cleaning reasons... It is easy to have one part prepped and then move the rats to that cage while cleaning the other part.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you both for your input and ideas. 

ilovescience - not sure what your funds look like, but I just splurged and bought the stainless steel pans for the DCN from Bass Equipment.com I ordered the pans that have 3" sides (for bedding, etc.)


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Tedology said:


> Thank you both for your input and ideas.
> 
> ilovescience - not sure what your funds look like, but I just splurged and bought the stainless steel pans for the DCN from Bass Equipment.com I ordered the pans that have 3" sides (for bedding, etc.)


Could you post some pictures of them in the cage when you get them? I haven't seen the stainless ones before!


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Yes, indeed! Please post pics!

Bass pans are kind of expensive (with shipping) >_< They kind of look heavy and bulky, too.. I like to clean my pans in the shower XD They're still a possibility, but as a last resort. Right now, I'll be trying coroplast liner 

If you have the time, a review of the bass pans would be great!


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

Jaguar said:


> Could you post some pictures of them in the cage when you get them? I haven't seen the stainless ones before!


Hi Jaguar,

Yes, I'd be happy to post some photos of them once they're in.  I'm eager to see what they look like myself! 



ilovescience said:


> Yes, indeed! Please post pics!
> 
> Bass pans are kind of expensive (with shipping) >_< They kind of look heavy and bulky, too.. I like to clean my pans in the shower XD They're still a possibility, but as a last resort. Right now, I'll be trying coroplast liner
> 
> If you have the time, a review of the bass pans would be great!


I'll be happy to mention what I think of them once I get them. Yes, they appear to be quite bulky. I still have no idea if I am going with bedding or fleece. The fleece looks so neat and tidy, but while I do have a sewing machine, I'm NOT the tailor by any means!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Congrats on your DCN order! You'll love the cage, I'm sure. Also, with fleece, there's really no need to sew anything. In fact, I found that sewing just encouraged my rats to chew >.< You can weigh the fleece down in the corners of your pans with bricks or pieces of tile.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

kksrats said:


> Congrats on your DCN order! You'll love the cage, I'm sure. Also, with fleece, there's really no need to sew anything. In fact, I found that sewing just encouraged my rats to chew >.< You can weigh the fleece down in the corners of your pans with bricks or pieces of tile.


That's an excellent idea...thank you, kksrats!  I do believe I saw some tiles on some videos.

I am not sure how I can place the fleece in the pans (that have 3" sides) but perhaps your great idea of tiles and/or bricks may do the trick!

Do you place anything absorbent under the fleece (for example, towels, U-haul blankets, crib mats, etc.)? I heard that helps with absorbing any urine/moisture.


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

If space in the room you're putting the cage isn't a problem, then I'd say double if you can afford it. But keep in mind the cage itself is huge! We had our FN in the living room with our ferrets and it was just way too big of a cage for the room. Dr Foster and Smith sells scatter guards and I've seen some people have those big metal pans on the bottom, but I'm honestly not sure where to get those.



> Do you place anything absorbent under the fleece (for example, towels, U-haul blankets, crib mats, etc.)? I heard that helps with absorbing any urine/moisture.


Fleece is a pretty stinky bedding and I've found even putting towels or something underneath the top layer is just a waste of material. After a few washings fleece becomes more absorbent.
But the best way is just to change out the fleece daily - at least in the high traffic areas and spot clean the others. 
I've heard some people have good luck with those "pee rocks" too.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

LittleSparrow said:


> If space in the room you're putting the cage isn't a problem, then I'd say double if you can afford it. But keep in mind the cage itself is huge! We had our FN in the living room with our ferrets and it was just way too big of a cage for the room. Dr Foster and Smith sells scatter guards and I've seen some people have those big metal pans on the bottom, but I'm honestly not sure where to get those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sparrow! 

Yes, my dad helped me build the DCN last night. Wow, what a job! But I had purchased those 2 1/2" high stainless steel pans (from Bass Equipment) and I'm grateful! Those pans that come with the DCN would NOT do a good job with bedding. I think these pans may have a better chance at that.

I keep forgetting to try tiles! LOL


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I used to use U-haul pad under the fleece liners but I was getting tired of washing fleece so I ended up doing a trial of the IKEA Boris mats instead of liners and it is working out fantastically. It is cheaper and easier to clean and the rats show no interest in burrowing themselves under it. I found putting on/taking off the binder clips to keep the fleece in place a burden eventually and with the mats, all I do is put them down and they are good to go. Since you have steel pans, I do not know if that is of any use to you anymore haha.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

PawsandClaws said:


> I used to use U-haul pad under the fleece liners but I was getting tired of washing fleece so I ended up doing a trial of the IKEA Boris mats instead of liners and it is working out fantastically. It is cheaper and easier to clean and the rats show no interest in burrowing themselves under it. I found putting on/taking off the binder clips to keep the fleece in place a burden eventually and with the mats, all I do is put them down and they are good to go. Since you have steel pans, I do not know if that is of any use to you anymore haha.


Thank you, PawsandClaws! I'll look into the IKEA mats. Not close to an IKEA, but I will check online.


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

Tedology said:


> Thank you, PawsandClaws! I'll look into the IKEA mats. Not close to an IKEA, but I will check online.


Someone else on here said that they aren't really available online…or perhaps it was that they are far more expensive online, which nullifies the point of buying them in the first place. Do a search on Home Depot, and you'll see some proposed substitutes, but I'm not sure anyone has actually tried their mats yet. 

It's a shame that online buyers can't enjoy the cheapness of these mats. Mine are starting to get ratty around the edges, but they're still good. I figure in another month or two I'll look into buying some replacement mats. I may cannibalize my worst mat to provide filler strips where the mats don't normally cover.


----------

